# record keeping



## Vickir73 (Jun 28, 2012)

can anyone give me an example (or picture) of how they keep their records for their goats?  Right now I have 6 goats, each has it's own excel spreadsheet tab. (Since my herd is still very small, I'm not willing to buy software that will do this for me) I have their name, their dam's and sire's name (if I have that information), birth date, breed, color, etc.  I will try to post a picture below.  Can anyone suggest changes I can make that would make it easier for me to keep up with all their information?  As I just obtained everyone a few months ago (and they just kidded) I have only just given everyone their CDT injections and will be using my calendar on my phone (and Outlook at the office) to calender when the next CDT is due.  Does anyone do it differently that would be more efficient for me?  I figure there's got to be a better way, because I'm going to run out of room for the medications pretty quickly


----------



## DonnaBelle (Jun 28, 2012)

I have two binders, one for all the goat information I have collected and printed off the internet.  It's broken down into subjects, i.e.:  Dewormers, kid care, feed, etc. Whatever you want to keep info on.

The other binder is for the goats.  I have a cover sheet on each goat broken down into information pertaining to that goat.

I have a separate sheet that lists dates wormed, other meds given, whatever health information you want to keep track of.

Elevan has posted some samples of her record keeping sheets and that's what I use.

I also mark on my "goat calendar" when stuff is done so I can have an "at a glance" record on a calendar.  I check behind myself because I can't remember when I ate last. LOL...

I bet she would post them again if asked. 

DonnaBelle


----------



## poorboys (Jun 28, 2012)

i keep a heath sheet on all my goats, their name, date of birth, shot records, weigth, breeding dates, breed to, kiddings, wormings. I also keep one calender on counter for di-mithox dates on my kids, so I don't forget, I look at the calender every morning, to much work to go on computer and try to see and keep it caught up. I weigh my kids every month so I know dosage amount on med's and to make sure they are gaining. the calender works the best for me.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jun 28, 2012)

I have several ways I do it. I am VERY pound of my record keeping and I will try and find a way to put them up here. I made my own!

Is there anyway I can get something in Microsoft Word up here? Thanks!!


----------



## Vickir73 (Jun 28, 2012)

K, there may be another way to do it, but here's how I did it. I printed one page of my excel spreadsheet to .pdf.  I then took the .pdf and saved it as .jpg and then was able to upload it here.  

Donna, thank.  I've printed off so much material from this site I was wondering how to save it all - it never occurred to me to make a separate notebook and that's funny because at work, I'm the queen of making notebooks   I'll see if I can find Elevan's info by searching, if not I'll ask her.  Thanks!!

Poorboy, when you weigh once a month (let's just use the 1st of each month as an example) do you write everyone's name down on the 1st and their weight on a monthly calendar (i.e. you have 20 entries down on the 1st) or do you list the 1st of each month on each individual goat's page?  (does that make sense?)  if I list every month on each individual goat's page, that information is going to get pretty lengthy.

My bottom line issue is that I don't have a computer at home, so I need to keep track of the information here (on my office computer) and print it out to take keep it at home.  I'm afraid before too long the pages for each goat is going to be quite voluminous so I'm looking for a condensed way to keep all the information.  Does that make sense?  or should I just realize that I'm going to have tons of paperwork to keep track of?


----------



## marlowmanor (Jun 28, 2012)

My dad just uses a notebook. He has a page for each goat with the information on them. When he bought them, birthdates, breeding dates, kidding dates (with how many and genders, etc). I'm not sure if he lists the vaccine dates in there since I haven't looked at it in depth. He has always kept the handwritten notes on his goats.

I am planning on having a notebook and something on the computer too for a backup. I have a small herd though so it would be easy to just handwrite it all.


----------



## DonnaBelle (Jun 28, 2012)

Once you get the binders set up, it's not all that much work.  If you are going to take care of goats properly, you need to have records of what they have been treated for, and when. There are days when I don't touch the binders.  Some days I might spend 10-15 minutes, no big deal.

Even if you only have 3 or 4, you need to know deworming times, CD & T dates, and other pertinant information on each goat.

I deworm each goat on an as needed basis.  Regular scheduled deworming eventually results in worm resistance to the dewormers.

Much like the growing problem of human resistance to antibiotics due to overuse.

DonnaBelle


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jun 28, 2012)

Null


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jun 28, 2012)

Null


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jun 28, 2012)

Null


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jun 28, 2012)

Null


----------



## Vickir73 (Jun 28, 2012)

I wonder never!!! 

Thank you!  DonnaBelle, I agree with only worming with necessary, but since I'm still new I definitely want to keep track of when/what/how much, etc. to make sure I'm not over doing it.

I will definitely be making changes/additions to my form.  What do you do with the 'registered' papers?  I don't have any right now, but will after I start obtaining registered animals.  Do you keep each animals papers in each goat's section? or do you keep registration papers all together somewhere else?  On one hand I would think keeping each individual goat's information together would be handy for vet/sale issues, but on the other hand, do I really want to keep the registration papers in the notebook that I will be hauling around with me when I go out to the barn and/or to the office to update the info on the computer?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jun 28, 2012)

I have a big binder that has dividers in it and I keep each goats papers and all the other info papers I have on them. They all have there area in the binder. I also keep any extra info I have on them such as sire and dams papers, past history, or anything else.


----------



## Vickir73 (Jun 28, 2012)

on the page that you keep the the list of kids that the doe had, do you have this separate page for each pregnancy or how do you keep each pregnancy's record?


----------



## Vickir73 (Jun 28, 2012)

and you do this in Word?  in a table format or just setting your tabs?  Do you just have one large table for all the goats or does each goat have it's own document. (It's just that I've had trouble with Word when using very large tables)


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jun 28, 2012)

Vickir73 said:
			
		

> on the page that you keep the the list of kids that the doe had, do you have this separate page for each pregnancy or how do you keep each pregnancy's record?


Yep. Separate page per kidding.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jun 28, 2012)

Vickir73 said:
			
		

> and you do this in Word?  in a table format or just setting your tabs?  Do you just have one large table for all the goats or does each goat have it's own document. (It's just that I've had trouble with Word when using very large tables)


I do it in Office Word. It is just a blank page and I did all the spacing. I used to use Excel but I like this better. Every goat has their own.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jun 28, 2012)

Example: I have Moses papers and his sire and dam's papers in with Hoof & Woming paper, a General Info one with some other stuff about him and the NKR. The does have their papers, Hoof & Worming paper, General Info, Kidding page(s) and others. I just modify it a little if I have one that is double or triple registered. btw Moses has never been wormed or had his hooves trimmed.


----------



## Vickir73 (Jun 28, 2012)

K, thank you!!! 

DonnaBelle, I went ahead and sent a PM to Emily cause even though I found the link she posted earlier, I couldn't get it to work (only the feed mix and information sheet came up)


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jun 28, 2012)

Null


----------



## cindyg (Jun 28, 2012)

I bought a subscription to their Animal Manager from HomesteadApps.  Is only $15 for the year and works just fine.


----------



## wannacow (Jun 28, 2012)

My problem is that I forget between the barn and the house.  I have a calendar on the wall for each goat.  I can make the notes I need right away, then plug them into the computer later.


----------



## poorboys (Jun 29, 2012)

I keep their weights and names on one piece of paper by my calender, that way when i'm dosing i can look right at their weights, I do put their weights down on their record sheet later, so i keep track of how much they have gained or not, but that piece of paper is on the counter by the calender. I have 14 that I'm keeping track of.


----------



## elevan (Jun 29, 2012)

My record sheets are now found in my book, Goat Notes .

Here are some screen shots.


----------

